
Dow Tumbles Over 1,100 Points in Biggest Point-Drop Ever - ArikBe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/asia-pacific-stocks-fall-to-kick-off-the-week-1517790854
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311632).

